# What is your dream car and or bike?



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

I see there hasn't been a topic about cars or bikes yet.

Let's see if there are any motorheads on here:








One my my favourites: had the opportunity to drive one and hope to be owning one soon. 
The scream of that v6 is unreal as you wind out the 6 speed manual. Whether doing 60 or 200 the car just feels planted and connected with you.








Next up the Ducati 1199, unveiled earlier this year, already had one of my friends buy one: first one in Vancouver. Will be getting a ride on it soon 

What is your favourite dream car or bike?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

dont need the exotics, a x5M and ducati 1098 would be enough for me


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I perfer the older muscle cars. Have owned 68 camero, 68 & 69 firechickens. Now i want a lowered custom Harley sportster


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I also prefer the old muscle cars I have a 73 Nova SS with a Fully Rollerized 427 Bored 60 over 505hp on the dyno.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've lusted after an Audi R8 but I dunno why the new Mustang 302 just calls to me....just finally a great looking "new" Mustang.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I've lusted after an Audi R8 but I dunno why the new Mustang 302 just calls to me....just finally a great looking "new" Mustang.


I would have to agree even thou I am a Chevy guy. It was a smart move on Fords part to switch back to the 5.0L motor and a much meaner looking front end


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Virual said:


> I would have to agree even thou I am a Chevy guy. It was a smart move on Fords part to switch back to the 5.0L motor and a much meaner looking front end


well that 5L isn't the same old same old  that coyote 5.0 is quite advanced. i actually did a bit of reading into it! The americans are on their way back! 




Interesting video if you haven't seen it already


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> dont need the exotics, a x5M and ducati 1098 would be enough for me


I'm for the X6M myself, beautiful car.

Always had a soft spot for the 1098, but the 1199 with the stressed member just is too sexy to deny :X


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Virual said:


> I also prefer the old muscle cars I have a 73 Nova SS with a Fully Rollerized 427 Bored 60 over 505hp on the dyno.


Nice! Does it idle nice and lumpy? Gotta love that gurgle gurgle and also the sounds like dying idle!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

J'sRacing said:


> Nice! Does it idle nice and lumpy? Gotta love that gurgle gurgle and also the sounds like dying idle!


Yeah its gotta 525 roller cam shakes back and forth when at lights lol 11:1 ratio


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Virual said:


> Yeah its gotta 525 roller cam shakes back and forth when at lights lol 11:1 ratio


haha i guess 11:1 ratio is pretty high for an american car. 
I drove a terminator stang a while back. Thing was deadly, my friend the owner twisted the axles with sheer torque lol.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i like lambo reventons and rally cars


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a couple pictures of my car, the pictures are a few years old

http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/NovaMotor2.jpg
http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/NovaMotor1.jpg
http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/Nova3.jpg
http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/Nova2.jpg
http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/Nova1.jpg


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

1964 lincoln continental , suicide doors, 22 inch wire wheels, 

that car is untouchable status i would remove selected body parts to own one,


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Virual said:


> Here is a couple pictures of my car, the pictures are a few years old
> 
> http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/NovaMotor2.jpg
> http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/NovaMotor1.jpg
> ...


have you been to mission's friday night street legals?


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

brezilian said:


> i like lambo reventons and rally cars


Something about the new aventador though just doesn't feel right to me>


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smoky nagatas supra.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Mitsubishi 3000gt AWD twin turbo is my all time favourite car that I could possibly afford lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like my Cheverolet SSR 6Lt.- LS2<G>

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm311/mbikes/IMG_2012.jpg
but I'd like to add a supercharger and LS7

My other passion is my HD trike I would love to add a Jim's 124 motor
http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/MikesTrike.jpg


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

J'sRacing said:


> have you been to mission's friday night street legals?


No not yet, I still have stock rear suspension.
I am saving up to put a four link suspension in, then I will go to misson raceway.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I love my 08 F350 dually twin turbo Spartan chip straight pipe egr dpf delete and a few other mods to turbo and injectors I got it up to 985 ft lbs and running 635hp can bump it up more but i have to do tranny and rear end fuel pump and so on so Im safe right now its like driving my living room couch But if i mcould get a sports car I would love a Sunbeam Tiger slate grey with louvered hood


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well i have my quads is what i realy wanted , next year will be a new can am all chipped out , gorilla lift and 30 inch outlaws . with a snorkel and hmf exhaust


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. there are so many to chose from. but i like the classics like

the Ford GT









or Eleanor 67 Mustang









and we can't forget the 69 charger









as for a bike it would be a Custom Chopper 1,100 cc or more. Cheers


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow back in the early 90's I would have killed to get a white on white one. Wow, that's along time ago. LOL.



MEDHBSI said:


> Mitsubishi 3000gt AWD twin turbo is my all time favourite car that I could possibly afford lol
> 
> View attachment 10792


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not to mention that live rear axle probably won't kill you anymore as you pull some g's through a freeway on/off ramp. I've had some scary rides hitting a bump in the road going through a curve at speed. I think Ford's got something going here with the new Stang. About time they matched up good looks with good performance. You think they would have put 2 and 2 together a long time ago.



Virual said:


> I would have to agree even thou I am a Chevy guy. It was a smart move on Fords part to switch back to the 5.0L motor and a much meaner looking front end


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Virual said:


> Here is a couple pictures of my car, the pictures are a few years old
> 
> http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/NovaMotor2.jpg
> http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/NovaMotor1.jpg
> ...


Hey Kevin nice 2 door post I always wanted a 55,56 or 57 Chevy 2 door post but only ever had a 58 chevy 2 door biscayne loved that car.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

The interiors are American cars still have a long way to go. Way too many hard plastics. When i'm paying for a $50,000 mustang, i expect an interior that looks like $50,000. 

Quite happy in my Euro/Japanese camp at the moment.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> well i have my quads is what i realy wanted , next year will be a new can am all chipped out , gorilla lift and 30 inch outlaws . with a snorkel and hmf exhaust


That is awesome I'm in the middle of doing up my Polaris rzr as we speek I forgot about the Atv's thanks for posting also I love the Can-Am


----------

